# [Class 11/17] Carbine Applications 1



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

This class will have a discount based on number of enrollments. There is a minimum of 4 students to run class.

4 - Course fee remains same
5-9 $25 off for all students
10-12 $50 off for all students.

The idea behind this course is to give you a solid foundation to take regional and national level carbine classes, so you can be confident moving and operating your rifle in various exercises safely.

Feel free to ask any questions in thread or by PM.

























> An 8 hour class that will cover all of the basics of AR-15 modern sporting rifle. We'll start with zeroing the rifle, and proper fundamentals of supported shooting. We'll then move to shooting from various positions and how gear affects shot setup. Next we cover common malfunctions/reloads and how to fix them while firing. Drills will cover: grip to manage recoil, multiple shots, multiple targets, shooting on the move, timed shooting, and transitions to pistol.Gear:
> 
> Semi-Automatic Rifle with 4 magazines, and working sling
> Pistol with 3 magazines
> ...


This is the registration link. Payment will be due 3 days prior to class, once I determine the level of discount based on enrollment.
http://www.cloverleaffirearmsgroup.com/register/


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump. Class is up to 5 now. 7 slots left. 25$ off normal class fee.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

4 slots left guys. If you're not confident with your rifle handling, I'll have you sorted in no time.

Www.cloverleaffirearmsgroup.com/register


----------

